# Not really a technical question, but...



## cosmicblunder (Dec 19, 2009)

... while I'm bouncing around various forums and threads here doing some research, anyone care to share how their first build/mod experience went?

My current system is an old Alienware system that's nearing a decade old, so my loving wife gave me some options for x-mas.  One of which is a new gaming/htpc.  Through all the looking around at various sites, forums, etc... I've learned how over priced current prebuilt systems are and I'm considering just throwing myself into the fire and building it myself.  I've got little to no experience with system building/modding.  In fact... I'm a carpenter, so if doesn't get nailed, glued, or screwed together... chances are I know little about it.  The most work I've done to my current well aged systems is swapping video cards and adding a HDD at one time, but nothing on the order of building a whole gaming rig.

Of course there's info all over about how to go about all this stuff, which I'm currently sifting through.  I'm just wondering how anyone else's first attempt turned out.  I'd hate to go and spend all my wife's hard earned money and end up with a hack-job pc that I saved money on, but have to tuck away in a corner somewhere because I hate how it turned out.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to TPU  .... uh  Flatlander. lol

When we are done with you, you will be building rigs in you sleep. Just keep asking questions.
It's at lot easier that getting a door frame square in a 100 year old house


----------



## cosmicblunder (Dec 19, 2009)

we'll see...the last time I attempted to wire something up was a remote control module for a remote in a new ceiling fan I was putting up.  It ended in a spectacular puff of smoke, and a few zapping noises.  My wife then proceeded to beat me with one of the fan blades... marriage is rough...

Anyhow, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Dec 19, 2009)

Man i learned from hard way and lost many money ..if you want m to help you for a low budget htpc full equipped and still have money to buy new movies send me a private message with your email i will add you on yahoo or msn.


----------



## angelkiller (Dec 19, 2009)

Everyone that reads this is gonna say that you can do it. Including me. *You can do it*.

To be quite honest, there's nothing really 'technical' about building a computer. Most of it is just screwing screws and plugging in cables.

The hardest part is getting the right part, but any forum can make sure you get the right ones. (Especially this one ) Even if you don't have a clue what you need, we'll help.

I built my first computer when I was 13. It didn't turn on the first time I tried, but I got it sorted out. But, before I built, I had spent many months reading and researching. On the other hand, I've helped friends (who have no experience) build a rig in a month or so.

So it's definitely possible and easier than you might think. Good luck.


----------



## cosmicblunder (Dec 19, 2009)

angelkiller said:


> Everyone that reads this is gonna say that you can do it. Including me. *You can do it*.



You're most likely right, I'm fairly confident I could manage to put together a basic system in a generic case, but... when I bounce around forums like this seeing some of the more unique work done to some of these systems and cases, well...  Lets just say it puts what I'd honestly like to have well beyond what I'd feel comfortable attempting without alot more reading being done at this point.

So here I sit... reading away and deciding if I have the tools, skills, knowledge, and most of all the patience to risk my wife beating me with a mobo if I mess something up.     It will be her money after all, what's mine is hers and what's hers is... still hers.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 19, 2009)

*currently responding to this thread with 1 arm while building a computer with the other while sleeping*

welcome to tpu bro, give us your price range and 1 of us will help you assembly the best dam comptuer we can for the price


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 19, 2009)

When I was 14 (~96) I built my first system with no help.  I read the instructions on the motherboard manual for all the basics and learned how to put everything in a case through having taken one apart.  The only thing I screwed up was not putting the motherboard on towers so it started crashing and I had to take it to a family friend so he could show me how badly I screwed up.  He was amazed that the board wasn't fried for good.  Glad I went with a Tyan.

That's all there is to it.  Building a system is as easy as bolting the parts to the chassis and connecting all the wires together.  Probably the hardest part is just making sure that the components you buy fit together (mainly applies to motherboard/CPU/RAM--CAN apply to case/PSU/cooling unit [height]/video card [length]), along with being CAREFUL with the components, controlling ESD, and properly applying thermal compound to the CPU.

Everything else is easy.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 19, 2009)

I was a beginner not long ago, then I found TPU and all changed. Really the hardest part is choosing the parts that will work together. Installation itself is not that difficult. Its nearly impossible to plug something into where it does not belong.


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh boy, another first timer. I built my first system 3 months ago and had all sorts of minor issues, but that was mainly due to me not reading the manuals/instructions thoroughly (if at all). After the first time it becomes really easy since you know what to and what not to do.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 19, 2009)

Damn rights.  If you have already repalced a video card and HDD you already have the necessary skill set to build one heck of a sweet rig.  Being a carpenter as well, I can tell you that any spastic, bedwetting retard could take components out of a box and assemble them in a computer case.

This site is really fantastic, but WATCH OUT!  Before you know it, you will be wanting to upgrade your perfectly adaquate machine, add new fans, overclock your CPU, and a miriad of other chores.  It seems that once you build a system, you start to enjoy it, and then BAM: all of the sudden you are never quite satisfied, and keep tinkering with things, dreaming about selling popsicles in your spare time to add a second GPU or a more powerfull PSU.  Yah, and you start talking and typing in acronyms.  All this leads to less and less time playing games, which is what you build the damn thing for in the first place...


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 19, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> I can tell you that any spastic, bedwetting retard could take components out of a box and assemble them in a computer case



 I love this place.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 19, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Damn rights.  If you have already repalced a video card and HDD you already have the necessary skill set to build one heck of a sweet rig.  Being a carpenter as well, I can tell you that any spastic, bedwetting retard could take components out of a box and assemble them in a computer case.
> 
> This site is really fantastic, but WATCH OUT!  Before you know it, you will be wanting to upgrade your perfectly adaquate machine, add new fans, overclock your CPU, and a miriad of other chores.  It seems that once you build a system, you start to enjoy it, and then BAM: all of the sudden you are never quite satisfied, and keep tinkering with things, dreaming about selling popsicles in your spare time to add a second GPU or a more powerfull PSU.  Yah, and you start talking and typing in acronyms.  All this leads to less and less time playing games, which is what you build the damn thing for in the first place...



Right. I didn't need a quad core CPU... yet I got one! And now I upgraded even further, and I still actually don't need it  And your last sentence has so much truth in it. HOWEVER its a good feeling to know your comp can take anything you throw at it.


----------



## Frick (Dec 19, 2009)

I have messed around physicly with computers since I was 12 (I'm 24 now), and I don't think I've destroyed anything so far (at least not by accident). If you're careful and don't try to put parts where they don't belong you really can't mess up that bad.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 19, 2009)

i agree .. rushing things is what kills components .. if you think and double check when unsure everything will turn out fine


----------



## neoreif (Dec 19, 2009)

Everything said here is true! I think I upgraded 5 parts in my rig in just 1 week! And even voided my 1 year warranty from Acer(opening the PC case and breaking the warranty sticker) for me to be able to upgrade! But anyways, I've heard that Acer has a lousy tech support! So I guess there is really no harm done! I bet you will be building up your rig in no time at all and our most esteemed and experienced members will be happy to help you! Welcome to TPU!


----------



## jimmyz (Dec 19, 2009)

You will be fine, Like everyone said, just use the help from your friends here on the forum and go for it. List what parts you are looking to get and you will get feedback from members. Maybe look at peoples system specs for ideas. 
Being a carpenter is a good thing, at least you are good with hand tools.

 BTW. Buy your wife something nice, it sounds like you have a great one!! Most of us have to hide reciepts, destroy boxes etc.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 19, 2009)

I went from knowing nothing about computers to building my first rig, writing a very popular guide that got stickied on here all in the course of a few months.

Ive always said building a PC is like Lego. Everything fits in a distinct place, for example a stick of ram is a totally different shape to a PCI card, and you'll know just by looking at them where they will go. The hardest bit by far is hooking everything up to the PSU, but thats just something you double check as you go along, no big problem really 

Also, if you need any advice on what parts to buy, TPU is famous for page long threads on suggestions around a set budget, so we would be more than happy to help you out.

And, of course, Welcome to TPU


----------



## cosmicblunder (Dec 19, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Being a carpenter as well, I can tell you that any spastic, bedwetting retard could take components out of a box and assemble them in a computer case.



I know some carpenters who fit this description..



MT Alex said:


> This site is really fantastic, but WATCH OUT!  Before you know it, you will be wanting to upgrade your perfectly adaquate machine, add new fans, overclock your CPU, and a miriad of other chores.



Too late... I haven't even started yet and I'm already at that point.  I have a tendency to over do things, it's probably a character flaw of mine.  Of course.. my wife does not complain about this character flaw when most of her "honey do" remodeling projects end up looking far too nice and expensive to go with our dumpy starter home from the 60's when I'm done.



MT Alex said:


> Yah, and you start talking and typing in acronyms.



Along with being a carpenter, I also hold a pilots license and a bachelor's degree in Aviation.. all we use are acronyms and Mnemonics.  My vocabulary is already so full of acronyms I can make most peoples head spin, so this will also be nothing new.  Keep this in mind if you're ever up in the cockpit and the FO calls ATC for vectors to the OM for an ILS approach into MDW.  

Anyhow, thanks for all the replies, it's a bit encouraging.  I'm finding lots of good info here, along with lots of nice pics of other peoples creations.  The good news is the Boss has given me a borderline spastic, bed wetting, retardedly good budget to build with for a gaming PC.. I've got around $3k to work with, give or take a few Benjamins and whatever I get in NewEgg gift cards from various family members and whatnot.  So, it looks like I'll have an opportunity to overkill stuff once again, woo!


----------



## cosmicblunder (Dec 19, 2009)

jimmyz said:


> You will be fine, Like everyone said, just use the help from your friends here on the forum and go for it. List what parts you are looking to get and you will get feedback from members. Maybe look at peoples system specs for ideas.
> Being a carpenter is a good thing, at least you are good with hand tools.
> 
> BTW. Buy your wife something nice, it sounds like you have a great one!! Most of us have to hide reciepts, destroy boxes etc.



That is alot of what I have been doing, seeing what people are buying with what $$ they have available and watching what suggestions are given, etc.  My budget seems to be higher than most, except maybe that guy with the looney $6000 build or whatever it was.    I have not gone and started picking too many parts yet, but I'm starting to get a fairly good idea of what I'll be able to accomplish w/ what I'm given.

As for buying my wife something nice... the three rings on her one finger cost nearly 3x as much as this PC I'd like to have.  Ya know, the more I think about it... maybe I do fit into that bed wetting retard description given earlier.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to TPU!

If you can install a new hard drive or a video card, you can do a full build. My first "actual" build though, I had slacked on the power supply but it ran great for about 4 years. Then once the announcement of the then new interface for video cards(PCI express) I knew I must upgrade to get it.

On a side note, Do any of you other members remember when you had to set specific jumpers on the motherboard and there were about 75? Those were the "fun" days of building. Now everything is nearly jumper-free. 

$3k huh? You would only need about half of that to really do a reputable top of the line build. But good luck with it and pretty much anything you go with presently is nice.

@kyle2020

It's amazing how much knowledge you can gain on the forums from 2yrs huh? In your case 1 year.


----------



## Frick (Dec 19, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I went from knowing nothing about computers to building my first rig, writing a very popular guide that got stickied on here all in the course of a few months.



This is acutally very interesting too see. I've seen people come here without an ounce of knowledge and a year later they know more about computers than me. It's good too see.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2009)

buying the right components the first time around is key to success.

First timers screw up sometimes and buy the wrong stuff - too weak PSU, the wrong type of ram (DDR2 instead of DDR3, etc) and then they get upset its not working and try and force things to go where they shouldnt. Thats the kind of situation where people screw up and lose money.


If you get good parts from the getgo (as in, ask for advice on here ) then you'll end up with a nice, easy, trouble free build.


I could build my PC again for about $1500-$2000 Au, so $3K USD is leaving you a lot of cash leftover


----------



## cosmicblunder (Dec 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> I could build my PC again for about $1500-$2000 Au, so $3K USD is leaving you a lot of cash leftover



argh, any left over cash from our dedicate x-mas account will almost certainly be used to purchase more upgrades or remodeling stuff for me to do to our house and therefore create more work that I really have no desire to do. I'm ready for a break for at least a month or two!  Musssst spend all of my wife's money so she can't create more work for me!  And, I'll be stimulating our completely dead economy at the same time!  It's gotta go!  


On a more serious note, it's encouraging to see there's been no total disaster stories including things like fires, electrocutions, damage done to furniture or rooms while smashing uncooperative PC parts with a baseball bat...  These are all things that I totally expect to happen of course.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, I tried to pencil-mod an Athlon 900 once and it fried, and so did the mobo.  I put a Duron 900 on the mobo and it killed it too.  In one day I lost over $300.  For nothing.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 20, 2009)

$3000 for a first build?! Wish I have that money :shadedshu

You can start off building a mid range one and then slowly upgrade your way with the leftover money. Add things like good speakers and big monitors. Important thing is to make your wife feel happy by building a setup that she likes, that way you wouldnt get beaten up for spending too much


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2009)

best way to build is get the best (most future-proof) case, PSU, monitor and peripherals you can afford - these are the parts that stick around between builds, so they're the most critical to get right the first time.

Once thats done, you choose what you want in motherboard, ram, and CPU - buy them together after researching what you want (easiest upgrade path, most power, power/heat efficiency, etc)

Then you choose video card and sound card.

Once thats done, assemble! weee!


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 20, 2009)

$3000!
I smell Corsair Obsidian 800D and Enermax 1250W monsters


----------



## MRCL (Dec 20, 2009)

cosmicblunder said:


> Along with being a carpenter, I also hold a pilots license and a bachelor's degree in Aviation.. all we use are acronyms and Mnemonics.



Oh I hear you. WX here is FZSN, M05/M10, but actually nice, really. Altho some AD are snoclo, especially in the LIMM/LIRR area, HVY SN. Luckily here apart from occasional DLA, nothing special happened.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 20, 2009)

Speak in english please


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 20, 2009)

cosmicblunder said:


> ... while I'm bouncing around various forums and threads here doing some research, anyone care to share how their first build/mod experience went?


Pretty bad.  First, I had to wrestle with SATA, then RAID, both in Windows XP Professional x64 Edition.  Then I had problems with F6 drivers loaded from a floppy not matching the drivers in the nForce package.  We can't forget the irreparable mess 7 case fans make either.  In any case, it took about three days to get through all the problems.  I thought all was fine and dandy, until two weeks later.  I then discovered my motherboard sucks CMOS batteries dry.  I RMA'd the board, waited a month, and the next board lasted about six months before it had to be RMA'd for the same problem.  Somewhere in there, the DVD-ROM drive quit working--not once, but twice.  Oh, and I bought DDR-550 not knowing the system would only operate at DDR-400 so of course, I had to overclock it to get my money's worth out of the RAM (that caused two Windows reinstalls due to corruption).  Needless to say, in the first year, I reinstalled the OS at least half a dozen times.  Was it worth it?  It was, without a doubt.

I learned a lot from my misery and toil.  Including, but not limited to,
-No Samsung optical drives.
-Don't buy brand spankin' new hardware unless you want to deal with imperfections.
-Don't buy above-standard memory unless you intend to overclock it.
-Windows XP needs a floppy for SATA/RAID and the files on the floppy must match the driver package.
-Fewer large fans are better than lots of small fans.
-Molex connectors are a PITA.
-There is such a thing as too much thermal paste (leads a ZIF socket to becoming a MEF - Major Extraction Force).


----------



## MRCL (Dec 20, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Speak in english please



it is English. Just heavily abbreviated aviation English. I needed to learn close to a thousand specific aviation abbreviations, and there were no lols, rofls, omfgs and milfs on that list, sadly.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Pretty bad.  First, I had to wrestle with SATA, then RAID, both in Windows XP Professional x64 Edition.  Then I had problems with F6 drivers loaded from a floppy not matching the drivers in the nForce package.  We can't forget the irreparable mess 7 case fans make either.  In any case, it took about three days to get through all the problems.  I thought all was fine and dandy, until two weeks later.  I then discovered my motherboard sucks CMOS batteries dry.  I RMA'd the board, waited a month, and the next board lasted about six months before it had to be RMA'd for the same problem.  Somewhere in there, the DVD-ROM drive quit working--not once, but twice.  Oh, and I bought DDR-550 not knowing the system would only operate at DDR-400 so of course, I had to overclock it to get my money's worth out of the RAM (that caused two Windows reinstalls due to corruption).  Needless to say, in the first year, I reinstalled the OS at least half a dozen times.  Was it worth it?  It was, without a doubt.
> 
> I learned a lot from my misery and toil.  Including, but not limited to,
> -No Samsung optical drives.
> ...



Learning by doing mistakes... I melted a CPU at my first overclocking experments...


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 20, 2009)

MRCL said:


> it is English. Just heavily abbreviated aviation English. I needed to learn close to a thousand specific aviation abbreviations, and there were no lols, rofls, omfgs and milfs on that list, sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> Learning by doing mistakes... I melted a CPU at my first overclocking experments...


The first piece of hardware I killed was a 30GB HDD 
I triped over that rig and bam.... 

It was a Maxtor btw.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 20, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Learning by doing mistakes... I melted a CPU at my first overclocking experments...


I got Arctic Silver 5 on some of the pins and a few were bent a bit...and it was a $425 USD processor.  That was *really* stressful. 

Another bit of advice: try cheap hardware first--something you won't implode over if it goes all wrong.


I don't think I actually killed any hardware due to fault of my own.  I consider myself lucky (there has been a lot of close calls).


----------



## cosmicblunder (Dec 20, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Oh I hear you. WX here is FZSN, M05/M10, but actually nice, really. Altho some AD are snoclo, especially in the LIMM/LIRR area, HVY SN. Luckily here apart from occasional DLA, nothing special happened.




Ah yes... a weather report would have been a much better way to show off the use of acronyms used in aviation.  Printing out a DUAT report and attempting to read it is like deciphering a completely different language.

Just to throw this out there, he's a current report from the local METAR from a station about 2 miles from me.  Temps are pretty close.  

METAR KJOT 201544Z AUTO 25004KT 5SM BR SCT008 SCT016 BKN090
     M02/M04 A3011 RMK AO2 T10171037


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2009)

cosmicblunder said:


> Ah yes... a weather report would have been a much better way to show off the use of acronyms used in aviation.  Printing out a DUAT report and attempting to read it is like deciphering a completely different language.
> 
> Just to throw this out there, he's a current report from the local METAR from a station about 2 miles from me.  Temps are pretty close.
> 
> ...



PLZ STFU I R NOT LIEK DIS


----------



## cosmicblunder (Dec 20, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Pretty bad.  First, I had to .....



Ugh, I'm not sure I'd have the patience for going through all of that... we carpenters tend to just hit stuff with our hammer until it either works, or we feel vindicated for it not working.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 20, 2009)

When you start buyer parts, purchase your power supply first. Buy from one of the top brands. Make sure it will have enough power for anything you may upgrade over the next couple of years. Also, buy modular. It's helpful for a first time builder, since you'll have far less cables crowding the case to confuse you. Also, buy an after market cooler. The stock coolers from Intel and AMD just suck, and if you hang around here for long, you will want more than stock speeds from your processor. If you have the room, buy a full ATX case. It will also help make the first build easier, and will give you better airflow. You are choosing to build at the right time. Prices are ungodly reasonable for higher end processors, graphics cards and motherboards. If you would like us to help you configure some systems for you, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## cosmicblunder (Dec 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> best way to build is get the best (most future-proof) case, PSU, monitor and peripherals you can afford - these are the parts that stick around between builds, so they're the most critical to get right the first time.




I'll keep all this in mind, see if I can do a bit of shopping around today and try to put some stuff together.  As for cases, from what little looking around I've done there hasn't been anything that really jumped out at me and screamed, "I'm your case!"  The one thing I do know is I don't want to be knuckle busting myself trying to cram everything into case.  I like having room to work.

And... here's a monitor I'm tentatively looking at.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001317 should i decide I really need one right away, which will probably happen.

Thanks again for all the replies, it's neat to see how other's have stumbled and/or failed.. heh  Especially tripping over your HDD... that's sounds like something that could happen here with either me or my wife.

"What ya doin honey?  Whoops! I just stepped on this, will it be ok?"


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2009)

thats a rather high resolution screen, which means if you intend to game on it you'll need some serious video card power.

it also lacks HDMI and internal speakers, which is something i reccomend as a good backup (should your speakers blow, or you want to hook a console/DVD player/BR player up short term)


as for the case, decide on what you want aesthetically first. Myself, i go for silent cases with as few exposed holes as possible (blocks noise, helps with dust/debris falling in at LAN events) and minimal bling (its in my bedroom, flashing lights would piss me off if i was sleeping) - A "not seen, not heard" approach.

Others want as many fans as possible, some want lighting with windows - decide what you want there, and build the system based on that (EG, going for a silent case and 4x video cards is two opposing goals)


----------



## MRCL (Dec 20, 2009)

cosmicblunder said:


> Ah yes... a weather report would have been a much better way to show off the use of acronyms used in aviation.  Printing out a DUAT report and attempting to read it is like deciphering a completely different language.
> 
> Just to throw this out there, he's a current report from the local METAR from a station about 2 miles from me.  Temps are pretty close.
> 
> ...



Ooh cloudy. Well I'm not really involved with METAR, TAF and the like, I'm mainly in charge to edit NOTAM and verify FPL, its always funny when I show a NOTAM to people who don't know what that is, its like "what, that makes sense to you? LSZH QMRHC, what the hell is that"  You Americans are special in that matter, your NOTAM only say QMRLC 16 and I have to alter that to RWY 16 CLSD.

Yes I'll shut up now mussels, kkthxbb.


----------



## cosmicblunder (Dec 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> thats a rather high resolution screen, which means if you intend to game on it you'll need some serious video card power.
> 
> it also lacks HDMI and internal speakers, which is something i reccomend as a good backup (should your speakers blow, or you want to hook a console/DVD player/BR player up short term)
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was going for a higher res over screen size.  I'm assuming that shouldn't be too much of an issue with maybe one of the newer ATI video cards out there?  As for the speakers and such.. I generally use headphone when gaming, and I've got a few sets lying around here so I'm not too worried about losing sound.

As for the rest of the stuff, concering whether I'd plug a BR player or DVD up to it, as well as case selection.  This PC will be going in a rather large and pretty open room my wife has dubbed our "Media Room".  About all that will be in there is our 65" tv (which I hope to hook this thing to for some movies/games), some theater seating type couches or whatever you want to call em'.. and this PC.  So considering that.. here's my thoughts/preferences.  I've grown tired of looking at the plain blue box I've had for the last 8 or nine years.  I wouldn't having some mild bling.  Perhaps a few lights or whatever.. but it'd be nice to have control over them to be able to shut the lighting off if we were watching a movie or whatever.  I'm not sure I've ever seen that, maybe it's just a switch I'll have to add somehow.  One thing I don't want is any knuckle busting while trying to cram all these gizmos into the case.. so I can live with a large case with a little extra room.  I realize it wont' be silent, but as quiet as possible would be nice with movies in progress.  Perhaps air isn't the way to go?  Is liquid too ambitious for a first time builder?  Should I hire a plumber?   Anyhow, this all stuff I'm currently considering.. so off to do some shopping and see what I can come up with.

Or...

Someone could offer to build me a replica case of the W.O.P.R. from the movie Wargames, and I could shove all my components in there and be the envy of all my friends! lol


----------



## Mussels (Dec 21, 2009)

its not so much of an issue with cards NOW, it just means that you'll have to upgrade your video card sooner in the future.

The higher res your screen, the more power you need NOW, as well as when the next demanding games come out (crysis 2, etc)



Air can be very silent.

Look at the xigmatek CPU coolers and say, the accelero S1 VGA cooler i have - a few quiet fans and my PC is almost inaudible.


----------



## cosmicblunder (Dec 21, 2009)

Ah.. I see what you're saying, and it makes sense... something I'll have to consider. I'll see if I can get to posting up a system build in a little bit and see how I did.


----------

